# Deutsche Moderatorinnen 2.Runde



## Rolli (5 Juni 2009)

Hier die zehn Besten aus der 1.Runde sie haben alle 
mindestens drei Stimmen erhalten :
1.Nazan Eckes
2.Marlene Lufen
3.Collien Fernandes
4.Annika Kipp
5.Charlotte Engelhardt
6.Sonya Kraus
7.Patricia Schäfer
8.Bettina Cramer
9.Annemarie Warnkross
10.Barbara Schöneberger

Wählt nun aus diesen zehn die HÜBSCHESTE MODERATORIN
Deutschlands ! Die meisten Stimmen zählen.


----------



## DerTorto (5 Juni 2009)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## Thommydoc (5 Juni 2009)

auf jeden Fall Annemarie !


----------



## floyd (5 Juni 2009)

Schade das Inka Bause nicht vertreten ist, ansonsten Sonya Kraus


----------



## Netto (5 Juni 2009)

Annika Kipp


----------



## Tumor (5 Juni 2009)

Ist doch arm das Mareille keiner gevotet hat.


----------



## betzdorf (11 Juni 2009)

Nochmals: Collien Fernandes!


----------



## Barricade (11 Juni 2009)

Ganz klar *Marlene Lufen*


----------



## Katzun (13 Juni 2009)

ich habe dir mal die umfrage oben angehangen, lässt sich so bestimmt besser auswerten oder?

soll ich das thema erstmal wieder löschen?

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=95814


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2009)

Katzun schrieb:


> ich habe dir mal die umfrage oben angehangen, lässt sich so bestimmt besser auswerten oder?
> 
> soll ich das thema erstmal wieder löschen?
> 
> http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=95814



Dank dir aber die Umfrage ist doch schon abgeschlossen


----------



## mark lutz (24 Juni 2009)

wie abgeschlossen geht doch noch ich habe jedenfalls meine stimme dazugetan


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2009)

mark lutz schrieb:


> wie abgeschlossen geht doch noch ich habe jedenfalls meine stimme dazugetan



Alles klar also verlänger ich noch mal


----------



## Punisher (24 Juni 2009)

Bei der begrenzten Auswahl hab ich mich für Collien entschieden.


----------



## MAIRJ23 (26 Juni 2009)

Die Cramer


----------



## STS1969 (26 Juni 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt:thumbup::


----------



## johncen (26 Juni 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt natürlich!


----------



## Netto (29 Juni 2009)

Annika Kipp!


----------



## saviola (29 Juni 2009)

Nazan ECKES :drip:


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2009)

ich weisrne geilen postfüs nicht mehr was jetzt aussotiert


----------



## jean58 (6 Juli 2009)

da kanns nur eine geben:ANNIKA KIPP


----------



## Stoney (19 Juli 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## congo64 (14 Aug. 2011)

saviola schrieb:


> Nazan ECKES :drip:



wenn auch schon zu : NAZAN forever


----------



## 1756fischer (30 Aug. 2011)

Ganz klar Bettina Cramer die besten Moderatorin das ganze Welt...!!!


----------



## mofaracer09 (30 Aug. 2011)

annemarie warnkross 
ganz klar


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

Andrea Ballschuh


----------



## Kreator550 (4 Aug. 2022)

ballschuh braucht doch keiner


----------



## haller (3 Sep. 2022)

Kreator550 schrieb:


> ballschuh braucht doch keiner


aber anscheinend doch-es gibt nicht nur eine Meinung


----------

